# Pakistani MBBS doctor pathway to Canada



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,

What is the procedure a pakistani MBBS with one year house job experience can migrate to Canada using Express Entry and will he be able to do practice over there after his qualification assessment?

Regards,


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What province would he move to? As regulations are different, depending on the province. An international trained doctor can't be a doctor in Canada before (s)he passes all the exams/accreditations.
You can use google to find the answers. In Ontario, HealthForce Ontario will guide you. You can start here: Ontario Regulated Health Professionals | Home
For BC: https://www.healthmatchbc.org/Physicians/Licensing-and-Registration


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Pakistani degrees are unlikely to be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree because the Pakistani education system simply is not as good as ours.


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for your answer, like in my case my got my Bachelors Degree verified from WES and it is same 4 years bachelors, but in case of my wife (doctor) it seems to be a quite lengthy process..
Can we give all the exams before coming into Canada or we have to be there for giving the examination?
Further, in future after getting PR/nationality if we change state then again she have to give medical exam/ test to practice in that particular state??


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

asad.naseer said:


> Can we give all the exams before coming into Canada or we have to be there for giving the examination?


You do not give exams, you take exams. And since they are provincial you would have to be here.




> Further, in future after getting PR/nationality if we change state then again she have to give medical exam/ test to practice in that particular state??



Canada does not have states. Why are you seeking to come to a country which you obviously know so little about? Should you not learn some basic facts about a country to which you seek to emigrate?


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

colchar said:


> You do not give exams, you take exams. And since they are provincial you would have to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the purpose of the forum


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

asad.naseer said:


> This is the purpose of the forum


You should learn some basic facts first. We are here to help, not to teach you everything.


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

colchar said:


> You should learn some basic facts first. We are here to help, not to teach you everything.


Thanks for your courteous response. Teach hahahaha.....


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi,

Any Pakistani MBBS doctor moved to Canada and practicing over there?

Regards,


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

An MBBS is not a high enough level degree, especially one from Pakistan where the education system is vastly inferior to the Canadian system. She will not be able to work as a doctor here as she is not qualified.


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

colchar said:


> An MBBS is not a high enough level degree, especially one from Pakistan where the education system is vastly inferior to the Canadian system. She will not be able to work as a doctor here as she is not qualified.


I would appreciate if some one has passed through the MCEE examination and practicing over there.

Thanks anyways !


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

asad.naseer said:


> I would appreciate if some one has passed through the MCEE examination and practicing over there.
> 
> Thanks anyways !



What don't you understand? With that degree one will not be able to take the examinations because that degree is inferior. That degree might mean something in Pakistan, but it doesn't here in Canada where we have a real education system. You need to accept this.


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

colchar said:


> What don't you understand? With that degree one will not be able to take the examinations because that degree is inferior. That degree might mean something in Pakistan, but it doesn't here in Canada where we have a real education system. You need to accept this.


If you read the message clearly it is for someone who has the specific Medical background if you are not simply ignore the thread.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

asad.naseer said:


> I would appreciate if some one has passed through the MCEE examination and practicing over there.
> 
> Thanks anyways !


My sister-in-law is a Pakistan-trained doctor and she was looking into this a few years ago (hasn't gone to Canada, though).

Apart from the question whether the degree is recognised or not, to be able to get licensed in Canada, applicants have to pass the MCCQE I and II exams. Part one can be taken overseas and Pakistan has three test centres, so attempting to pass that one might be a good indicator of whether practising in Canada is a realistic goal.

As far as I heard, candidates from Asia and other regions which have a culture very different from Canada, often struggle with the psycho-social aspect of the exams.


----------



## asad.naseer (Feb 11, 2019)

ALKB said:


> My sister-in-law is a Pakistan-trained doctor and she was looking into this a few years ago (hasn't gone to Canada, though).
> 
> Apart from the question whether the degree is recognised or not, to be able to get licensed in Canada, applicants have to pass the MCCQE I and II exams. Part one can be taken overseas and Pakistan has three test centres, so attempting to pass that one might be a good indicator of whether practising in Canada is a realistic goal.
> 
> As far as I heard, candidates from Asia and other regions which have a culture very different from Canada, often struggle with the psycho-social aspect of the exams.


Thanks !
Yes, this is helping if one can pass the MCCQE Part I, we should go for the part II and think of settling there, otherwise there is no need to move !


----------

